# What Does Piston Scoring Look Like?



## darrellmak (Apr 10, 2006)

I see a lot of posts referring to the lack of compression being due to a scored piston. What does scoring look like?

Thanks!


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

This site will give you some idea of what piston scoring looks like.

http://www.theultralightplace.com/pistons.htm


----------

